# Air compressor with no power line or info on how to install it!!!



## ffdanf (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm a newbie to say the least...BUT, I have bought an air compressor from Menards. It is a Coleman powermate. Model #SLA7006056. The Co. had a wire in the store with the 240 V plug. However, the owners manual doesn't say anything on how to connect the wire to the compressor. Further more...THERE'S NO WAY TO CONNECT THE COMPRESSOR TO ANY POWER WITHOUT HAVING THE CORD IN USE. I think I just bought a decoration type air compressor. Can anyone please give me some info on how to connect the power wire.:furious: :furious: By the way...HI to EVERYONE.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Have you called Coleman yet? There has to be customer service there, get the manual and all you need to know should be contained therein


----------



## ffdanf (Apr 27, 2008)

:tank: I tried to call them but no one was home. I may have to try to call again or drive to their Co.:laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

FF; It is a dedicated 240 compressor. There has to be a control box on the unit, where the on/off switch is located; inside there will be screws to hook the wires onto. If there are 3 screws and a green/ground screw than you need 12/3 to connect. unit is 220v; 15 amp. IF there are only 2 screws and the ground than 12/2 will work. NOTE:!!!!!!!!!! You will need MATCHING MALE PLUG AND RECPTACLES. You also need a dedicated 220v 20 amp circuit which means 12 gauge wire.
http://www.aaaa-generator.com/CP-SLA7006056.pdf


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

FF: OK the manual i sent ya; on page 2, the second picture you see with the whole unit in exploded view. PART NUMBER 9. Lists it as CORD INTERCONNECT, there is your connection point right on lower right corner of the motor, open cover and hook er up!!!!!!!!!!! good luck
Jack:thumbup:


----------



## ffdanf (Apr 27, 2008)

Skymaster, I'm glad you saw it the same way I did. That connection didn't work quite right. Someone else had said something about connections in the manifold assembly(Part 22). On page six it's inside part 2 there is the overly obvious connection site. As soon as I opened it I knew that was the site. I have know idea how in the world they knew that but now the air compressor works perfectly. Thanks for helping me.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

You are welcome, sorry I didnt fully solve it but Hey ITS WORKING :laughing: :yes: :thumbup:


----------

